# MrZoggs 2nd attempt (pictures included)



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Soooo...The first attempt was a complete failure. I didnt do enough research, did understand completely on how to set up things, and it was the FIRST time i had ever tried to do such a thing. I had ZERO confidence and you could definitely tell with that way it came out. As of yesterday, i got busy with my razorblade and got everything out. I have too many empty tanks and not one single viv, and if i dont do anything soon my girlfriend is probably going to put me on aquarium buying restriction  

Im going to document this one like i documented the last one. I figured it be good for me to look back on with my future builds so i can see any mistakes, or good ideas i may or may have not come up with. Hopefully i have better luck this time. Im sure it wont be fancy like a lot of others i see up here, but lets face it...its my second try.

This will house my first pair of darts. Im not sure exactly what im getting yet but i have had my eye on a certains someones near my area. She also brought some lovely plants to the Richmond frog meet that i got my hands on. So a big Thank you goes out to her and her husband!

Also picked up a nice piece of malaysian wood from the pet store today. Not sure how exactly im going to place it yet but im going to put it up against the back glass and GS foam it in.


























bottom piece is a piece my uncle gave me. 


















a brom and some nematanthus. Cant wait for it to grow more. Orange is my favorite color....and lime green... 

I will post pictures as i go along. I am using the same false bottom that i used in my last one, just modifying it a bit. 

Im going to silicone the black glass first, add a thin layer of GSF and trim it up, add more silicone so i can add my substrate, and then add the wood. After i add the wood i will GSF it in and trim and cover once again. The reason for me doing the back glass first is because im not sure how hard it will be to reach through the small spots of the wood and press in substrate.


----------



## wetpiggirl (Apr 27, 2010)

Just take your time Zogg. Never rush it, step back, think twice and you will have a wonderful viv! Can't wait to see what you come up with.

Pig


----------



## The Wolfe (Jul 17, 2012)

This sounds like it's going to be a great build. the peaces of wood that you have are awesome and the plants look great! Sorry to hear that your last tank dident work out. Hope this tank works out better! Keep us posted as you go.

The Wolfe


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Thank you  I just always second guess myself and need a second opinion on things. Im just gonna wing it and hope for the best hehe.


----------



## wetpiggirl (Apr 27, 2010)

mrzoggs said:


> Thank you  I just always second guess myself and need a second opinion on things. Im just gonna wing it and hope for the best hehe.


I do the same, never be afraid to ask for second opinions. The worst thing you can do is rush it. Let things cure or settle and come back to them. You will be glad you did and it will come together better in the end. 

Pig


----------



## The Wolfe (Jul 17, 2012)

Like wetpiggirl said as long as you take your time and don't second guess your self everything should work out fine. Besides which do your best that what ever happens is in that past. If id doesn't work out learn from it and move on. hope it works out!

The Wolfe


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

im gonna add a slope to the open spot on the eggcrate for water to build up. I just cant find my zip-ties at the moment.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking good! PM me if you have any questions, Im on here all day.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Looking great mate, Told you to take your time  I am stoked to see this come along.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

i got to thinking, why didnt i do the sides too last night?? now i gotta wait an other day for everything to dry if i do the sides today....what do you guys think? Do the sides too? thats what im thinking...


----------



## The Wolfe (Jul 17, 2012)

I would recommend siliconing the sides. It will leave you with a cleaner and more professional look when completed. I think waiting the extra day is definitely worth it.

The Wolfe


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Personally I dont in small tanks because it is too claustrophobic. More spots to mount plants though..


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

§lipperhead said:


> Personally I dont in small tanks because it is too claustrophobic. More spots to mount plants though..


I agree. I started making the sides just really thin so its less obtrusive but can still grow plants. It does make a small tank feel even smaller though. I think 30 is big enough to look A-ok.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

well if this one comes out alright, i got a 75 taking up plenty of space in my room that needs to be worked on.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Just placed an order for some plants that include:

Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda'

Ionantha Brachycaulos

Ionantha 'fuego'

Ionantha Mexican x3

Ficus Pumila "Creeping Fig"

Dischidia ruscifolia

Wandering Jew Clipping x2

Pilea 'Creeping Charlie'

and also bought a Peperomia caperata from the local nursery. heres a picture.










also covered the sides with silicone and everything with a nice layer of GS










with the little leftover i had in the can i piled it up in a few spots. 



oh and ive been in the process of doing this 10g vert too. Im staying 1 step ahead with the vert so i can "trial and error" with it...

this is it after being carved out.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

kicking myself in the butt. how did i forget about the piece of wood and my original plan... idk why i just grabbed my great stuff out of no where and went to town. not even thinking......


----------



## The Wolfe (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't worry about it the great thing about Great Stuff is that you can add more to it, and cut some some away. Once every thing has dried you can place you drift wood in and just work around it, it's not that big of a deal. Don't beat your self up over it everything can be fixed or changed with out having to completely starting over you just have to keep a calm head and plan something new out. Besides which every great terrarium builder had to work through the same problems that the rest of us do. Like i said earlier don't worry, learn from the experience and press on. No matter how it turns out please keep us posted on how it's coming along.

The Wolfe


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

finished up the false bottom tonight too... for some reason idk if its going to work like i want. the corner i cut out is for water to pool up in. idk if will be too deep or not deep enough. 











noob question. i only have red eyes right now and they use a water dish to soak. but i never see a water dish in dart tanks. do they get there water from soaking spots? or misting? or what... im starting to get the feeling that im not on the right track with this thing...


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

ok so after kicking myself in the butt for a while, i got a couple answers and changed it up a little. 

The foam was EASY to pull out of the background, so i figured why not. Its just a can of GS...


gotta wait for my wood to dry before i stick it in there.










also, made the drop off a little bigger. not sure if im going to go even bigger or leave it at this.










gotta think it through and take my time.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)




----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Its looking great sir.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Thank man. Gonna let it dry out and start some more carving tomorrow. Then i gotta bake some eco earth for my 10g vert. You gotta help me place my plants haha. I will be absolutely CLUELESS


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice piece of wood, looking good.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking real good. You're moving right along. I have found that the thumbs get their water in film cups or in some cases (e.g. my Benedictas and Crostobals) water features. I have noticed that the females may sit in water periodically on the day before laying eggs. They also must get some water from misting, as they seem to come out when I mist.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Thank you, i was curious about that. I might have to stock up on some film canisters.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

new addition to the family


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Lets see another update. I know you have been working on it


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

every time i sit down ready to put on the eco earth, i start cuttin out more foam for some reason


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Lookin' good! I love it! 
I love the mantis too! That's a Chinese mantis, right?


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

thanks! and yeah i think so from the pictures i see. it was shipped in at my step dads work.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

heres a picture just for an update. just put the eco earth on, still havent tipped it yet.











I wish i had a better camera... I feel like this picture does it zero justice.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

sorry for the pictures. i took them after i already put them in the tank. im sure you get the jist though


















































































once again sorry. was in a rush when i posted them. some need to be rotated.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

(pic 1-(dischidia), 2-(ficus pumila), 3-(Wandering jew), 5-(I dont know this one)- plant one cut end in the soil by just pushing the end in and then drape the rest of it over a branch or use little U shaped paper clips to secure them onto the background. I cut my paperclips to size. 

Pic 4(Begonia?)- I would plant this in the soil somewhere. Make sure it has good drainage. it looks like a begonia. 

(pic 8,9,10)- The short spiky ones are air plants or tilandsias (a type of Brom). They tend to need high air flow with humid but not wet conditions. Mount them high up on the wood or on the background. You can use a hot glue gun to mount them, or use the U shaped paper clip method. fyi They do not tend to do to well in a sealed super humid PDF tank. at least in my experience. 

(pic- 6,7) Neoreglia "fireball"- bromeliad that you should mount on wood by laying the stolon next to the wood at the desired angle and using fishing line to secure it, or stick it in a hole so its secure, or jam the stolon into the GS foam background leave about 1/4" between the base of the brom and the back ground. you can also use the U clips for extra securing.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

haha thanks man. i think you got all of those right. chiquita linda is one of the broms though. i got the list of what i bought on the other page. they are all in a 10 gallon in eco earth right now... i need to do something with them soon. guess that will be my project tomorrow if i can hurry up and get all the small bare spots filled on the background...


----------



## Ozydego (Mar 26, 2012)

yeah, as far as the tillandsias, take them out of the soil, they will rot, you can just lay them on a shelf until you are ready to mount them, if not in a viv, dunk them once a week and they will be fine near a light source.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

still need to add a few more plants i have, my leaf litter, and water. Guess this came out better than my first one. I wont be tearing this one apart. Still not everything i hoped for but i guess its ok for my FIRST finished viv. 











































it should look better when i get the rest of my plants and stuff in there. i still need to clean them.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

thumbs up!


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

I feel if you try to mount some plants into the sides it gives the viv a much fuller look. I would also get some java moss or some type of living moss and spread it along the driftwood. Good Luck!


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

good idea. i will probably make another plant order tonight. i still have a potted peperomia and some pothos to put in.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

some healthy information that I refered to when I made my first tank:

Caring for frogs


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

man that was exactly what i needed. thanks a ton.


----------



## Quickness (Jul 19, 2012)

Subscribed! Thid thread is really giving me some great ideas for my next build. Specially since I really did not go all out on the first one. Pretty simple and not much detail with it. 

Debating on either doing a 72g bow or just a 29g. Room is the biggest concern right now.. lol 

Build looks great though!!! I am a lot like you and always second guessing myself.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words man. Im glad you like it hehe. I think it will look a lot better once i get some more plants and frogs in there. Leaf litter will probably help too. Ill probably put my plants in there today. Still might buy some more too. I need some plants i can put on the ground.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

glass cut, springtails in, plants in, RO water in. Waiting for moss (which should be here tomorrow), and...FROGS!!! woooo im excited. Picking the frogs up this weekend. Getting 6 beautiful varaderos from a fellow DB member. 3 for my dad and 3 for me. 

Here is my dads viv.










That was right after we planted it. I havent seen it since then but hopefully some of the plants are starting to grow in nice.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice. Once it grows in it will look natural as ever.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Hope so! Hopefully the moss makes it look a little better.


----------



## The Wolfe (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow that look great! i lost track of the time and forget to check back until now, and it look amazing! Great build and make sure you keep everyone updated as thing change in it!

The Wolfe


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

i wish my camera wasnt so horrible. sorry.....lol


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Its looking great dude! Cant wait to see some frogs in there.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

That's a awesome new home, for some lucky frogs.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

I can only imagine how slow today is going to go by. Thank you both for all your help!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice work! Can't wait to see them with frogs.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

eyeviper;758767(pic 8 said:


> I wouldn't use hot glue as it can damage the plant. Most craft store sell a glue called E3000 that will glue them whereve you want and it stays a little bit flexible.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I have never had an issue with it. Also, the little air plant trinkets you can buy use hot glue. its pretty common use. But to each their own, everyone has their method and what works, works.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Hot glued mine. They look great. And yes your right, my mom was telling me that they looked like some magnets she used to own. She said they were hot glued them onto magnets and put them on the refridgerator or something. Pretty common.



Tomorrow is the BIG day...


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

just a tid bit- If you are sticking them right into the tank just open the lid and lay the container inside the tank. Let the frogs come out and explore on their own accord. I swear it works, I forced one pair out and didnt see them for a long time. All my others i have let them do their thing and they were bouncing around staring at me for food probably 5 minutes after putting them in.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

oooo good advice thank you 

Im not going to be able to sleep tonight


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Yayyy  FROGS!!

Had a wonderful day with a fellow DB member buying her frogs. These are my first dart frogs in my first "finished" viv. I used my girlfriends Iphone and it took way better pictures than my camera. My camera would not focus on these small little guys. 

You can see how small the baby is. He is absorbing the last bit of his tail. In the picture, he is the one in the deli cup. You can see a springtail standing next to him 

The one thats up close is down in the pond area. It is the same frog, just a couple different pictures. The ones in the bromeliad are the other 2. They are in the same bromeliad, down in the leaf. One in one leaf and one in the other


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay!!!! So beautiful!


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Glad you got them!!


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Guess who came out exploring today


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Testing out my sisters camera. It sits in her room and collects dust so i figured id give it a try. I was suprised after i took this. It is the only picture I have taken with her camera. This guy is only a few days out of water, to judge him in size their is a springtail sitting right beside him.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)




----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Just an update on my frogs. 

The baby has came out his cup. He climbs on the glass and goes all over the tank. He hasnt touched his cup since. He eats like a champ as do all the rest. 

Came across a deal today and ended up getting 5 D. Surinam Cobalts

They are currently being housed in a QT tank.

I took a few pictures, but it was right after feeding so they wont stay still. Sorry for the bad pictures


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Great job on the tank. and those are some beautiful varaderos. Always been a fan of thumbnails lol


----------

